# Too much filter media? Eheim pro 3.



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello guys.

So I have this Eheim Pro 3 filter and I'm wondering if maybe I have too much media in it? Am I overworking it?

It's a 2075/600/160g.

I have the proper medias that came with it but added the following, 4 baskets, from bottom to top.

1. ceramic plus carbon (carbon in media bag)

2. Eheim substrate (rocks) + black 1/2" sponge.

3. Same as 2. 

4. Same as 2 & 3. Floss added on top. (Only place with floss on manual.)

5. Filter strainer top cover.

6. The actual sponge pre-filter that came with it. (Only place with sponge on manual.)

I also see my system has quite a lot of bubbles in the intake tube.

Ideas? Is it too clean and wearing it down and making it inefficient? Should I go back to defaults?

The defaults is to remove the black sponges I added. The floss and final sponge are default.

I've had to replace the double faucet intake/output and lock because it got faulty. i also replaced the ceramic rod and bushings. Had to tinker with the floater as well as it was making awful rattling. Thats in its proper place now and quiet.

I find the system just a bit noisy.

Thanks,
CoryDory


----------

